# Kazan ???



## Dom54 (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour !
J'utilise un petit DD externe qui me permet de naviguer avec mon travail de la maison au boulot sans avoir à trimballer de machine (Je deviens paresseux). Sur ce DD externe est apparu un dossier "KAZAN" que je n'arrive pas à supprimer. Je l'ai passé au scan via Avast sur un PC puis avec le Mac via ClamXav. Les deux softs ne voient a priori aucune infection mais impossible de virer ce truc qui m'énerve...
Si quelqu'un a une piste je suis preneur.
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Ce n'est qu'une piste, mais je n'ai rien trouvé d'autre : http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-19393523-fichier-kazan


----------



## Dom54 (11 Novembre 2010)

Merci Cratès, c'est sympa.
J'avais déjà exploré ce lien mais je crois qu'il s'adresse au système microsoft.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2010)

J'avais bien compris. Mais n'est-il pas justement possible de se débarrasser de KAZAN en procédant à partir d'un PC, puisque c'est un DD externe qui est affecté (je cite : "Je l'ai passé au scan via Avast sur un PC") ? Rien n'oblige à passer par un mac.


----------



## Dom54 (12 Novembre 2010)

Oui, mais ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'avec un PC le dossier Kazan n'apparaît pas. Je ne le vois qu'avec un Mac...:mouais:


----------

